# MENT/Trestolone Acetate cycle findings



## Lee39 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiya everyone. I promised to update the board with the results of my MENT cycle before I started it weeks ago, and I thought it was important that I did that because, as I found out when I tried to do a bit of research on MENT before I used it, there's no information on this stuff out there. The best I could get before I started my jabs was a sort of vague: "A mate of a mate used it and said it was good." I got no accounts of first-hand experiences at all.

Anyway, my results have been mixed on a dose of 31mg a day (that's the lower end of the recommended dose of between 25mg and 50mg every day) for nine weeks. I'd sum it up as a great strength-increasing roid, but not a great muscle-building one. My squat has shot up by 30 per cent in that nine weeks, and other compound movements like press behind neck have, typically, gone up something like 25 per cent. I feel as strong as an ox but, surprisingly, I've only added two or three pounds of muscle. I can see, though, that the minor muscle growth has been accompanied by a loss of fat too, and I'm now a nice, lean, defined 210lbs.

There's been no roid rage with it at all, if anyone's worried about that, and it was stacked with eq at 600mg a week. I was as horny as a goat the first two or three weeks on it, which is always a good sign, although that's died down now.  

It doesn't seem like a great roid if you're worried about cardio, because I've been blowing a bit during quite mild aerobic work, in a similar way to how Tren affects cardio. Also some of the jabs, but not all, have been a bit painful afterwards, so if you're squeamish about that stuff I'd avoid it. The back pumps, too, have been quite bad, but it depends how much of the pain barrier you're prepared to push through as to whether it's worth it for you.

I would add that I've always been a bit weird with roids, so please just take these findings for what they are - the results of one roid user. We all react differently and, if you want to increase your strength, I'd recommend it. Unfortunately for me, I'm only interested in increasing muscle, so it wasn't a great choice for me.

If you've got any questions, please ask away...

Lee


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lee39 said:


> Hiya everyone. I promised to update the board with the results of my MENT cycle before I started it weeks ago, and I thought it was important that I did that because, as I found out when I tried to do a bit of research on MENT before I used it, there's no information on this stuff out there. The best I could get before I started my jabs was a sort of vague: "A mate of a mate used it and said it was good." I got no accounts of first-hand experiences at all.
> 
> Anyway, my results have been mixed on a dose of 31mg a day (that's the lower end of the recommended dose of between 25mg and 50mg every day) for nine weeks. I'd sum it up as a great strength-increasing roid, but not a great muscle-building one. My squat has shot up by 30 per cent in that nine weeks, and other compound movements like press behind neck have, typically, gone up something like 25 per cent. I feel as strong as an ox but, surprisingly, I've only added two or three pounds of muscle. I can see, though, that the minor muscle growth has been accompanied by a loss of fat too, and I'm now a nice, lean, defined 210lbs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your findings. Very informative. Although I would say anything good for strength is good for solid gains imo. Combine increased strength with the right nutrition and over time you will get great results. I have just started a routine based on strength and some higher rep stuff so this stuff would have been good for me. Gonna stick with test and adrol for this one though. Thanks again


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for remembering us. I remember the thread and knew you were determined to use it !
Sounds like it worked great at even a lower dose. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 26, 2011)

Lee39 said:


> Hiya everyone. I promised to update the board with the results of my MENT cycle before I started it weeks ago, and I thought it was important that I did that because, as I found out when I tried to do a bit of research on MENT before I used it, there's no information on this stuff out there. The best I could get before I started my jabs was a sort of vague: "A mate of a mate used it and said it was good." I got no accounts of first-hand experiences at all.
> 
> Anyway, my results have been mixed on a dose of 31mg a day (that's the lower end of the recommended dose of between 25mg and 50mg every day) for nine weeks. I'd sum it up as a great strength-increasing roid, but not a great muscle-building one. My squat has shot up by 30 per cent in that nine weeks, and other compound movements like press behind neck have, typically, gone up something like 25 per cent. I feel as strong as an ox but, surprisingly, I've only added two or three pounds of muscle. I can see, though, that the minor muscle growth has been accompanied by a loss of fat too, and I'm now a nice, lean, defined 210lbs.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your honest feedback. Good summary.


----------

